# DR/ existential crisis/ Anxiety?



## iloveglee (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! So I just joined this site, I hope I get some good feedback out of it. My story - about a year ago I started having really strange health problems so I developed what I thought to be an anxiety problem. I would have "panic attacks", not where my heart was racing, but I would get really scared out of nowhere, and sometimes shaky and lightheaded - mostly happened while driving. My doctor said they sounded like panic attacks. I never found out what the health problems were (mostly stomach related) so I got really anxious and thought I was gonna die, and eventually convinced myself I was going to. Then I convinced myself to start being okay with death so I looked up all of these things online about surreal death experiences, and the afterlife, etc. That not only provoked the anxiety and depression, but changed my mindset so I developed this strange existential crisis almost. And I felt like nothing was real, and kept asking myself "What is Life?" "Is this happening?" "what does happening even mean?" just stuff like that. And it scared the shit out of me. It's been constant for half a year now, some moments its worse than others but it's always in my mind and I can't turn it off. Medications for depression and anxiety aren't helping me. I feel like... detached from reality in a way and just like my mind is screwed up and it's really scary. I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this way and I screwed up my mind permanently. I'm also 20 years old, a female, and in a place where I feel like I don't know where my life is going. It's such a compilation of things, but I just want someone to understand me and help me. please respond!!

Thank you!!

Katie


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

iloveglee said:


> Hi everyone! So I just joined this site, I hope I get some good feedback out of it. My story - about a year ago I started having really strange health problems so I developed what I thought to be an anxiety problem. I would have "panic attacks", not where my heart was racing, but I would get really scared out of nowhere, and sometimes shaky and lightheaded - mostly happened while driving. My doctor said they sounded like panic attacks. I never found out what the health problems were (mostly stomach related) so I got really anxious and thought I was gonna die, and eventually convinced myself I was going to. Then I convinced myself to start being okay with death so I looked up all of these things online about surreal death experiences, and the afterlife, etc. That not only provoked the anxiety and depression, but changed my mindset so I developed this strange existential crisis almost. And I felt like nothing was real, and kept asking myself "What is Life?" "Is this happening?" "what does happening even mean?" just stuff like that. And it scared the shit out of me. It's been constant for half a year now, some moments its worse than others but it's always in my mind and I can't turn it off. Medications for depression and anxiety aren't helping me. I feel like... detached from reality in a way and just like my mind is screwed up and it's really scary. I feel like I'm the only one who thinks this way and I screwed up my mind permanently. I'm also 20 years old, a female, and in a place where I feel like I don't know where my life is going. It's such a compilation of things, but I just want someone to understand me and help me. please respond!!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Katie


I know how that feels, I had existential angst for a few months, I think it was from March 2010 to November 2010, somedays I'd just freak out completely I thought I was losing it, I don't like to say this but I could not get distracted, I swear I tried but the thoughts consumed my mind completely, what did help was the medication... I ended up taking anti-psychotics back then for a few months, and I was already on Fluoxetine and Xanax, so Risperidone and Zyprexa were added to the list and eventually the thoughts faded, I'm medication free for about a year now and I feel just fine, still I don't think medication is the only way out of existential angst, I guess I just took the easy way out, the pain was just too much I couldn't handle the thoughts anymore

It's good that you're seeking advice, you should do that really, those thoughts can really mess with your head, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Katie









On here you will always find people you can relate to. Like the dude above and many more. You have DP/DR (as you probably know) it is the dealing with it and figuring out ways to curb it. I often get panic attacks and a feeling in my stomach like the world is about to end or something terrible is about to happen. I am 22 and has DP/DR for around 6-8 years now and my doctor has told me mine won't ever go but that I have to deal with the effects. Hopefully though yours can be rid of or at least subsided. My friends don't understand it and neither do my family but on here you have us and if you ever feel like you are having a really bad one or just want to vent go ahead







this site has saved me and I have met the most wonderful people. What you are going through is hard but we all get you.
Lots of love,
Ailsa x


----------

